# New M&P Compact



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Came across these pics on another forum.. Supposedly, this is a prototype, so there may still be some minor changes. Supposedly, the 9mm version will be out next month...



















Compact and fullsize together:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Not a whole lot of difference when you stick the mag. ext. on it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, when carrying, it is the back of the grip that prints the most. So, the pinky extension is curved - it still makes a bit of a difference, despite the look in that pic. I see it w/ my compact P99 and the fullsize version.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

:smt026


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I want to eventually rent an M&P, whenever my range gets one in 9mm to rent. But even if I like it, I don't know if I really need anymore polymer guns - I already have 5, and may buy a Keltec 32 soon too.

I like my SW99 and P99 so much, that I don't think there is enough of a difference in the M&P to justify me buying it even if I shoot it very well...

Had I not found the P99, I would probably be more interested in the M&P.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I want to eventually rent an M&P, whenever my range gets one in 9mm to rent. But even if I like it, I don't know if I really need anymore polymer guns - I already have 5, and may buy a Keltec 32 soon too.
> 
> I like my SW99 and P99 so much, that I don't think there is enough of a difference in the M&P to justify me buying it even if I shoot it very well...
> 
> Had I not found the P99, I would probably be more interested in the M&P.


 That is exactly where I stood on the p99. I thought the M&P 9mm was not going to be out until much later so I was looking very hard at the p99, but once I picked up an M&P I kind of lost interest in most everything else.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I wish my local range would hurry up and get one for rent


----------



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

Im really interested in one of these. Any specs out yet on lenght, mag capacity etc???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I haven't heard about anything else. I imagine that it will be around Glock 26/Walther P99c size...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I fondled one at the gun show last weekend and I thought it was the compact 'cause it was a lot smaller than I thought it would be. But from the pics I've seen it appears that what I saw and handled was the standard (non-compact). The grip felt very good and was much thinner than I expected, much more so that the blocky Glock or Sigma grip. The whole gun felt very nice.


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

I still can't get over Smith & Wesson using the hollowed Military & Police name on a piece of plastic. _{shudder}_:smt010


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's the 21st Century Dude. Ya gotta get over it 

A hard chromed slide on an M&P would look sweet


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It's the 21st Century Dude. Ya gotta get over it
> 
> A hard chromed slide on an M&P would look sweet


I would agree with that! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I fondled one at the gun show last weekend and I thought it was the compact 'cause it was a lot smaller than I thought it would be. But from the pics I've seen it appears that what I saw and handled was the standard (non-compact). The grip felt very good and was much thinner than I expected, much more so that the blocky Glock or Sigma grip. The whole gun felt very nice.


What you most likely felt was the mid sized back strap on the grip. That is what comes on it from the factory, the small back strap makes it feel even thinner.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I would imagine that is what it was, medium. It felt very good. I was a little supprised.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*I finally did it....*

Went to the Denton, Tx. gun show yesterday, 7/22/6, and bought a M & P 40. Couldn't pass it up for $409.95 + tax. :smt082 The 9mm's were the same price. If you are at the Denton gun show today, check out A.J.C. Sports Shop booth. Best prices I've seen yet. One other dealer was selling them for $419.00.
I'll take it to the range this week. Can't wait!!!! :smt068


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's not bad. They are $450 here.

I wanna try one before I would buy it, though. I already have 5 polymer 9mms... But, it looks nice


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

I love mine. She's a full size .40. First time at the range I borrowed some extra mags from a dealer and put it thru 200 rounds of rapid fire tests.:smt068 
The excellent feel of the grip (1911 style) allowed me to use my usual grip so there was no muscle memory change.:smt023 Serious shooters know this is very important to us. Its thin gripped but holds 15 and I really liked that vs my 1911's. Cant wait till the .45's come out!

In 200 rounds 2 strays. All the rest in the *black*! No FTL's no FTF's. It shoots like a dream and its American made with a lifetime warranty.:smt1099
Take down is a snap, no tools needed for a standard clean up. I can do it in the dark with no problems. I'm sending mine to Dan Burwell to blast the slide to let the nice stainless finish come thru.

Word on the street has it that *Jack Bauer* has a compact model in his ankle holster! Makes sense, S&W owns Walther.

Want to know more? http://mp-pistol.com/boards/index.php I see Shipwreck there all the time.


----------



## soldonm&p (Sep 22, 2006)

*m&p 9*

I bought mine two weeks ago at a s&w Dealer show and shot it last week I shot 200 rounds through mine that day it was the best gun I have ever shot the recoil was liter and blew the center clean out of the target at 10 yards man was it great.


----------



## soldonm&p (Sep 22, 2006)

trying to incert photo not


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey guys what does this NO LOCK mean ?


> S&W M&P9 9mm NO LOCK 17RD


 Is there some special lock on some models?


----------



## soldonm&p (Sep 22, 2006)

below where a hammerwould be is a hole in the frame that smith has as a option a hammer lock system it is operated y a key


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

soldonm&p said:


> below where a hammerwould be is a hole in the frame that smith has as a option a hammer lock system it is operated y a key


Thanks.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I want this gun to be on the shelves already! Im getting antzy.

I check the M&P boards everyday and call the gun shops every week to see if they have any info on it for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> I want this gun to be on the shelves already! Im getting antzy.
> 
> I check the M&P boards everyday and call the gun shops every week to see if they have any info on it for me.


Porbably will be the end of the year or Jan. They like to wait until the SHot Show before releasing new stuff. So, we'll see....


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Grayfox said:


> I still can't get over Smith & Wesson using the hollowed Military & Police name on a piece of plastic. _{shudder}_:smt010


Same here. It just doesn't fit.

I'm more interested in the .45ACP model of the "full size".


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

21st Century know how!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Steel revolvers are nice but......*

Makes me shudder to think about carrying 3 lbs of steel around with only six shots. I'll take my plastic fantastic anyday!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> Makes me shudder to think about carrying 3 lbs of steel around with only six shots. I'll take my plastic fantastic anyday!


Don't get me started. You really don't want to.:smt076


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*MP Compact now available...*

Just sneaked a look at my wife's Woman's Outlook Magazine and would you believe there was a full page ad saying the MP Compact is now available in 9mm?:smt082 
No mention of the compact in the S & W web site yet though. Bud's Gun Shop must be getting ready to sell them since they jumped the price on the MP from $369.00 to $447.00. I'll own one of these when the price is right.:smt068


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

The M&P compact WILL be the next gun I own.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

An ad in the _American Rifleman_ calimes that the Smith & Wesson "M&P Compact" is now available. 
It also claims that they are now selling a ".556 mm" rifle. It would be interesting to see this new rifle cartridge since I've never heard of such a tiny diameter bullet being used before. Would be kind of useless though.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Revolver said:


> An ad in the _American Rifleman_ calimes that the Smith & Wesson "M&P Compact" is now available.


I saw that. I got so excited. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Revolver said:


> .
> It also claims that they are now selling a ".556 mm" rifle. It would be interesting to see this new rifle cartridge since I've never heard of such a tiny diameter bullet being used before. Would be kind of useless though.


Thats GOTTA be a typo:mrgreen: ,probably a 5.56(.223),Id like to see it if its an AR model.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I will not purchase another S&W product. But, I did handle the "compact" M&P at a local gun store. I had to put it down quickly. It's scary. It actually feels nice. I mean very nice. Remember this is not the larger duty size weapon. It actually felt better, in my hand, than the Sig P239. :smt089 Did I say that? Naw...can't be true. Someone please give all the negatives, so I don't look at it again.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On another website - apparently 2 people hav ethe new M&P Compact. So, they just came out w/i the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Thats GOTTA be a typo:mrgreen: ,probably a 5.56(.223),Id like to see it if its an AR model.


It is an AR15. I'm well acquainted with the 5.56mm rifle round. I've reloaded and fired more of them then any other cartridge.


----------

